# Subaru STELLA plugs into the future



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Subaru STELLA plugs into the future



Subaru is showcasing an innovative plug-in vehicle, the STELLA, at Melbourne International Motor Show from 27 February.



The four-seat STELLA mini car can be recharged to 80 per cent of its 80 kilometre range in just 15 minutes.



It will soon go into limited production for sale on the Japanese domestic market later this year.



Amazingly, STELLA costs just 93 cents per 100 kilometres to run, if charged at off-peak rates, and $1.88 at peak rates – less than a reverse cycle air conditioner^, or the combined daily cost of running a fridge/freezer and hot water system^. 



Despite it’s economy, STELLA is capable of a top speed of 100 km/h.



It is also remarkably clean. Based on power supplied from a coal-fired power station, STELLA produces an estimated 12.5 kilograms (kg) of Carbondioxide (CO2) per 100 kilometres of travel, compared to 20.24 kg of CO2 for a typical 2.0 litre small car.







Nick Senior, Managing Director, Subaru Australia, said: “STELLA gives us a glimpse into an automotive future that is not too far away.



“Fuji Heavy Industries, the maker of Subaru vehicles, has made a commitment to be a world leader in electric vehicles.



“The STELLA we have in Melbourne is the latest example of an increasingly efficient and sophisticated series of prototype cars.”



STELLA can be charged from empty to full range in eight hours, based on a 100 Volt outlet, or four hours at 200V. 



Plug-in STELLA cost comparator (Australian dollars):

Plug-in STELLA operating cost per 100 km – when charged at off-peak rate
0.93

Plug-in STELLA operating cost per 100 km – when charged at peak rate
1.88

Impreza 2.0R operating cost per 100 km
9.24

HOUSEHOLD APPLIANCE TYPICAL DAILY COSTS 
Portable heaters 1.2kW*
1.44

Radiant ceiling heating (heating whole home to 18degree C, other areas to 16 degree C*
3.44

Reverse cycle air conditioner (4-6 star rating) ^
1.48

Reverse cycle air conditioner (cooling whole home) ^
3.20

Fridge/Freezer (two door, 500 litres, running 24 hours)
0.46

Hot water system (260 litres a day, operating 24 hours)
1.03

Combined fridge/freezer and hot water system: 
1.49




STELLAs were used to transport VIPs at last year’s Hokkaido Toyako Summit of world leaders. 


Four were used to transport government officials and other summit participants, while one was displayed at the Environmental Showcase, an exhibition and demonstration area in the International Media Centre.



FHI also provided one STELLA to the Japan Post group, for use in mail collection and delivery in the Toyako area during the summit.



The STELLA concept combines the EV system employed in the earlier R1e prototype with the conventional Subaru STELLA mini car body. 



FHI is positioning plug-in vehicles as another viable solution for environmental preservation, and is accelerating its development work in this arena.



Plug-in STELLA specifications: 



Dimensions (Length x Width x Height) 
3,395mm ×1,475 ×1,660 

Curb weight 
1,060 kg

Passenger seating 
4 

Max.speed 
100 km/h 

Per-charge driving distance 
80 km 

Electric motor 
Permanent magnet synchronous motor 

Max. power output
40kW 

Max. torque
150Nm 

Drive-train 
Front-wheel drive 

Battery type 
Lithium-ion batteries 

Total voltage
346V 

Total energy capacity
9.2kWh 





*Heating and cooling assumes home of 150m^2 with 2.4m ceilings. Assuming eight hours a day for a typical day.



^ Heating and cooling assumes home of 150m^2 with 2.4m ceilings. Assuming four hours a day for a typical day



All household items derived from "Operating costs of electrical appliances" by Sustainability Victoria http://www.sustainability.vic.gov.au



About Subaru 

Every Subaru sold in Australia features Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive and a horizontally opposed boxer engine, standard Vehicle Dynamics Control electronic stability program, and a five-star rating for occupant safety from the independent Australasian New Car Assessment Program (ANCAP). The result – driving confidence.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Which is a good improvement on something like this...


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> Which is a good improvement on something like this...


lol you crack me up sometimes mate


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Heh. If you haven't already - check out Mad Max 2 - released in the US as "The Road Warrior".

No special effects, all real stunts and an awesome prediction of a future ravaged by gasoline (or as they call it, guzzoline) shortages...


The US invades Iraq (yep, that happened)
Oil companies form a cartel (yep, that's OPEC)
Civil order and the rule of law breaks down (on its way, certainly more advanced since 1978)

Almost as accurate as "Americathon"


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

jlsawell said:


> Which is a good improvement on something like this...


 
I loved that car and the movie. As is often the case with sequels, the first one was the best. Loved the begining sequence of mad max where he's cleaning off his hands after adjusting the base ignition timing on his engine on the side of the road. Kinda cheesy, but I still liked it.

And the other two cops litterally blow through a travel trailer thats attempting a U turn, almost as good as the blues brothers. Total lack of respect for authority and the laws of physics, LOL Great stuff.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

david85 said:


> And the other two cops litterally blow through a travel trailer thats attempting a U turn, almost as good as the blues brothers. Total lack of respect for authority and the laws of physics, LOL Great stuff.


Yeah, no special effects or CGI back then either - all the crashes and stunts were done by real people, breaking limbs in the process.


----------



## petty (Jan 24, 2009)

jlsawell said:


> Heh. If you haven't already - check out Mad Max 2 - released in the US as "The Road Warrior".
> 
> No special effects, all real stunts and an awesome tail light covers & prediction of a future ravaged by gasoline (or as they call it, guzzoline) shortages...


That's a nice movie with great warriors on their cars and motorbikes. Stella reminds me of a smart car. The battery costs decrease due to volume manufacture and a 20kWh pack will give 200 km of range and be acceptable to a far greater number of people.. just perfectly right.


----------

